# Cpt 93975 and 76700 with mod 59



## HERREJONS (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it approriate to code 76700 (us abdomen complete) and 93975(diplex scan real time/doppler of abdomen and pelvis) with a mod ifier 59? Only if the report completely documents all components that would render and us of the abdomen a complete?


----------

